# Über das Verstehen und das Unterschreiben, war: Vorsicht vor Melango.de



## Bollenheidi (10 Februar 2013)

Hallo,
ich bin auch Verbraucher. Weil ein Wort fehlte, bin ich auf die Masche der Abzocker hereingefallen. Hätte anstatt "Jetzt anmelden" "Jetzt kostenpflichtig amelden" gestanden, hätte ich die Seite sofort weggeklickt. Nun, der Hinweis, dass es was kosten soll, stand rechts, fiel nicht sofort ins Auge und wurde von mir schlicht übersehen. Es war aber ein versteckter Preishinweis, und dies ist nicht zulässig.
Habe schriftlich Widerspruch eingelegt und darauf verwiesen, dass ja eine Widerrufsbelehrung fehlte. Gestern nun die Antwort, nicht von gewerbe-einkauf, de, von dem die Zahlungsaufforderung von 240 Euro stammt, sondern von melango.de GmbH Abteilung Kundensupport. Das Schreiben ist ohne Unterschrift, es steht nur am Ende: "Mit freunlichen Grüßen Team Kundensupport Bereich B2B:" Ist das zulässig bzw, rechtsgültg? Mir wird mitgeteilt: Die B2B-Plattform ist nur Firmen und Leuten usw im Sinne des § 14 BGB zulässig, denen kein Widerrufsrecht zusteht. "Sollten Sie dennoch eine Anmeldung als Verbraucher im Sinne des §13 BGB vorgenommen haben- können Sie sich aufgrund der von Ihnen begangenen Täuschungshandlung nicht auf die Verbraucherschutzvorschriften berufen." Es folgen Aktenzeichen angeblicher Rechtssprechungen. Ist dies alles rechtens? Man kann sich ja mit dem Anklicken irgenwie vertun, dann muss doch innerhalb einer Frist Widerruf möglich sein.
Noch ein wichtiger Fakt: Die Art von melango, Kunden zu ködern und zu fangen, lädt doch geradezu zum Kriminellen ein. Also, wenn jemand einem anderen eins auswischen will, braucht der den doch nur bei melango anzumelden, vorausgesetzt er besitzt dessen Adressdaten und E-Mailadresse (deren Besorgen gegenfalls nicht schwer sein dürfte.) Der Anschwärzer kann ja völlig anonym bleiben. Der "Angemeldete" hat nun den ganzen Ärger, wird immer wieder von melango belästigt, obwohl er sich gar nicht angemeldet hat. Hier ist also noch eine riesige Gesetzeslücke. Diesen Unfug aber erst gar nicht aufkommen zu lassen, dafür gibt es bestimmt jede Menge Vorschläge. Einer könnte sein: Dem User, der eine Anmeldung getätigt hat, eine Bestätigungsmail zu schicken und ihm darin klar aufzulisten, was er bestellt hat und wofür er zu zahlen hat. Erst wenn er bestätigt hat, kann der Vertrag in Kraft treten. Wenn er dann nicht zahlt, sind Mahnungen und Inkassoverfahren natürlich angebracht.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (10 Februar 2013)

Viel Text mit viel Bekannten.

Frage zurück: Unterschreibst Du E-Mails?


----------



## Hippo (10 Februar 2013)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> ...Unterschreibst Du E-Mails?


Ich unterschreibe die immer auf der Rückseite


----------



## Bollenheidi (10 Februar 2013)

Hallo Nutzlosbranche,

geht ja gut los. Ich bin neu hier und Du bist gleich so arrogant. Moderator Hippo, auch Du solltest besseren als diesen primitiven Humor zeigen. Da will man ein paar Antworten oder Standpunkte und erhält dämliches Gequatsche.
Nutzlosbranche, was soll die Frage? Ginge dies, wären wir schon sehr weit. Aber das mit der E-Mailbestätigung wäre doch immer besser als jene Praxis, die wir jetzt mit melango erleben müssen. Oder?


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (10 Februar 2013)

Bollenheidi schrieb:


> Da will man ein paar Antworten oder Standpunkte und erhält dämliches Gequatsche.


Antworten gibt es hier genug, man muss sie nur lesen (wollen). 



Bollenheidi schrieb:


> Nutzlosbranche, was soll die Frage? Ginge dies, wären wir schon sehr weit. Aber das mit der E-Mailbestätigung wäre doch immer besser als jene Praxis, die wir jetzt mit melango erleben müssen. Oder?


Keine Ahnung in welcher Welt Du lebst, aber bei E-Mails ist eine "Unterschrift" wie man sie von Briefen kennt, nicht üblich und notwendig. Noch mehr Bürokratie und Zwänge vielleicht, wo jede Mail eine Zwangssignatur haben muss, die natürlich vorher kostenpflichtig beantragt werden muss? Auch Schreiben auf dem Postweg sind nicht immer unterschrieben und deshalb sind sie trotzdem rechtlich einwandfrei.


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Februar 2013)

Bollenheidi schrieb:


> Hier ist also noch eine riesige Gesetzeslücke.


Dann sage das den Gesetzgebern oder geh in die Politik.
Ansonsten steht vieles schon - zugegeben leider verstreut - in diesem Thread. Genau dieses wollte man Dir oben - mit genervtem Unterton - deutlich machen...

Viele Antworten gibt es aber auch in den Grundsatzartikeln, siehe hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/forums/infos-und-grundsatzartikel-zu-recht-und-gesetz.24/

Der komische Humor, den es hier manchmal gibt, entsteht aus der Tatsache, dass einige hier bereits seit Jahren immer und immer wieder dasselbe schreiben. Für lau, wohlgemerkt. Du kannst Dir nötige Infos aber auch bei der Verbraucherschutzzentrale holen - kostenpflichtig.
Eine Nebendiskussion über E-Mail, E-Mail-Signaturen usw. halte ich hier derzeit für nicht zielführend.
--
Interessant ist z.B. das ab hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/vorsicht-vor-melango-de.29381/page-3#post-337911


----------



## Hippo (10 Februar 2013)

Bollenheidi schrieb:


> ... Ich bin neu hier und Du bist gleich so arrogant. Moderator Hippo, auch Du solltest besseren als diesen primitiven Humor zeigen...


Werte Bollenheidi - erstens habe ich nicht auf Deinen Post geantwortet, zweitens kannst Du froh sein daß wir uns mit schrägem Humor hier bei Laune halten um solchen Blindfüchsen wie Dir freiwillig und unentgeltlich aus der Patsche helfen zu können. Manchmal gibts dann eben einen Knuff wie in diesem Fall gegenüber NLB.
Für uns sind diese Anfragen bei weitem nicht dramatisch wie für einen reingerasselten User, geschweige denn beunruhigend weil wir diese Gauner nicht mehr ernst nehmen. Nur das muß ein User auch mal hinnehmen daß wir alten Hasen mal zwischenrein einen krachen lassen.
Ohne diesen Humor hätten wir den Laden schon lange zugesperrt und würden uns mit angenehmeren Dingen beschäftigen.
Arroganz geht anders - lies Dir mal Deinen Post durch! Du kommst als Hilfesuchende und kotzt hier rum.
Wenn Dir das hier nicht paßt mußt Du hier nicht schreiben oder lesen.
Möglicherweise verstehst Du aber auch was ich sagen will.


----------



## Bollenheidi (10 Februar 2013)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Antworten gibt es hier genug, man muss sie nur lesen (wollen).
> 
> 
> Keine Ahnung in welcher Welt Du lebst, aber bei E-Mails ist eine "Unterschrift" wie man sie von Briefen kennt, nicht üblich und notwendig. Noch mehr Bürokratie und Zwänge vielleicht, wo jede Mail eine Zwangssignatur haben muss, die natürlich vorher kostenpflichtig beantragt werden muss? Auch Schreiben auf dem Postweg sind nicht immer unterschrieben und deshalb sind sie trotzdem rechtlich einwandfrei.


 
Du hast mich offenbar nicht verstanden. Ich hatte lediglich vorgeschlagen, dass der Seitenbetreiber verpflichtet werden müsste, per Mail den Anmelder noch einmal zu kontaktieren und sich alles noch mal bestätigen zu lassen: Das ist bestellt worden und kostet soundsoviel. Dass bei E-Mails eine Unterschrift nicht üblich und notwendig ist, weiss ich auch. Mein Schreiben kam per Post mit diesem maschinengeschriebenen Gruß. Kann man nicht erwarten oder ist nicht sogar Vorschrift, dass so ein Brief handschriftlich unterschrieben werden müsste?


----------



## Hippo (10 Februar 2013)

Bollenheidi schrieb:


> Du hast mich offenbar nicht verstanden. Ich hatte lediglich vorgeschlagen, dass der Seitenbetreiber verpflichtet werden müsste, per Mail den Anmelder noch einmal zu kontaktieren und sich alles noch mal bestätigen zu lassen: Das ist bestellt worden und kostet soundsoviel. Dass bei E-Mails eine Unterschrift nicht üblich und notwendig ist, weiss ich auch. Mein Schreiben kam per Post mit diesem maschinengeschriebenen Gruß. *Kann man nicht erwarten oder ist nicht sogar Vorschrift, dass so ein Brief handschriftlich unterschrieben werden müsste?*


* Er hat Dich verstanden
* Dann schlags dem Gesetzgeber oder den Melangoniern vor, wir könnens nicht ändern
* NEIN


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (10 Februar 2013)

Bollenheidi schrieb:


> Du hast mich offenbar nicht verstanden. Ich hatte lediglich vorgeschlagen, dass der Seitenbetreiber verpflichtet werden müsste, per Mail den Anmelder noch einmal zu kontaktieren und sich alles noch mal bestätigen zu lassen: Das ist bestellt worden und kostet soundsoviel.


Bei seriösen B2B-Anbietern wird vorher eine Kopie der Gewerbeanmeldung bzw. Gewerbenachweis verlangt, bevor der Account freigeschaltet und eventuell kostenpflichtig wird. Dies gibt es bei dem Nutzlospack nicht. Auch wird die Werbung so gestaltet und geschaltet (inkl. Landingpages), dass eigentlich Endverbraucher angesprochen werden und nicht Gewerbliche Händler.

Nochwas zur Anmeldung: Leider hat der Gesetzgeber diese "Buttonpflicht" für B2B aus dem Gesetzentwurf gestrichen und diese Lücke ermöglicht.


----------



## Bollenheidi (10 Februar 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Werte Bollenheidi - erstens habe ich nicht auf Deinen Post geantwortet, zweitens kannst Du froh sein daß wir uns mit schrägem Humor hier bei Laune halten um solchen Blindfüchsen wie Dir freiwillig und unentgeltlich aus der Patsche helfen zu können. Manchmal gibts dann eben einen Knuff wie in diesem Fall gegenüber NLB.
> Für uns sind diese Anfragen bei weitem nicht dramatisch wie für einen reingerasselten User, geschweige denn beunruhigend weil wir diese Gauner nicht mehr ernst nehmen. Nur das muß ein User auch mal hinnehmen daß wir alten Hasen mal zwischenrein einen krachen lassen.
> Ohne diesen Humor hätten wir den Laden schon lange zugesperrt und würden uns mit angenehmeren Dingen beschäftigen.
> Arroganz geht anders - lies Dir mal Deinen Post durch! Du kommst als Hilfesuchende und kotzt hier rum.
> ...


Wo habe ich rumgekotzt? So unvermittelt zu fragen, ob ich E-Mails unterschreibe, hielt ich für eine ganz schöne Verscheißerung. War denn vom E-Mail-Unterschreiben bei mir die Rede? Gut, dass Du dann auch noch den Jux mit dem E-Mailunterschreiben unterstützt hast, hat mich angekratzt, so dass ich etwas überreagiert habe. Entschuldigung. Mich gleich als Blindfüchsin zu bezeichnen, ist ja auch nicht nobel und humorvoll und ist eigentlich auch eine Entschuldigung wert. Du kennst mich doch gar nicht. Ich dachte, ich hätte es hier mit einem äußerst seriösen Forum zu tun...


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (10 Februar 2013)

Abgetrennt. Na toll! Für was schreibe ich hier eigentlich noch was?


----------



## Bollenheidi (10 Februar 2013)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Bei seriösen B2B-Anbietern wird vorher eine Kopie der Gewerbeanmeldung bzw. Gewerbenachweis verlangt, bevor der Account freigeschaltet und eventuell kostenpflichtig wird. Dies gibt es bei dem Nutzlospack nicht. Auch wird die Werbung so gestaltet und geschaltet (inkl. Landingpages), dass eigentlich Endverbraucher angesprochen werden und nicht Gewerbliche Händler.
> 
> Nochwas zur Anmeldung: Leider hat der Gesetzgeber diese "Buttonpflicht" für B2B aus dem Gesetzentwurf gestrichen und diese Lücke ermöglicht.


 
Das sind doch kurze Antworten, mit denen ich etwas anfangen kann. Und was ist mit den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen zum Fernabsatz, der Widerrufsbelehrung und der Widerspruchsfrist?


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (10 Februar 2013)

Du beschäftigst Dich viel zu viel damit. Wie wäre es einfach mit ignorieren und locker bleiben? In dem anderen Thread findet Du genug dazu.


----------



## Hippo (10 Februar 2013)

Hier nun etwas ausführlicher ...


Bollenheidi schrieb:


> Wo habe ich rumgekotzt?


Lies Deinen Post und überlege nochmal ob es ein adaequater Ton für einen Newbie ist der Hilfe will



Bollenheidi schrieb:


> So unvermittelt zu fragen, ob ich E-Mails unterschreibe, hielt ich für eine ganz schöne Verscheißerung. War denn vom E-Mail-Unterschreiben bei mir die Rede?


Du schreibst in Deinem ersten Post durchaus mißverständlich



Bollenheidi schrieb:


> Gut, dass Du dann auch noch den Jux mit dem E-Mailunterschreiben unterstützt hast, hat mich angekratzt, so dass ich etwas überreagiert habe. Entschuldigung.


Akzeptiert



Bollenheidi schrieb:


> Mich gleich als Blindfüchsin zu bezeichnen, ist ja auch nicht nobel und humorvoll


Sollte es auch nicht sein!



Bollenheidi schrieb:


> und ist eigentlich auch eine Entschuldigung wert.


seh ich anders, denn hier



Bollenheidi schrieb:


> Das sind doch kurze Antworten, mit denen ich etwas anfangen kann. *Und was ist mit den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen zum Fernabsatz, der Widerrufsbelehrung und der Widerspruchsfrist?*


fragst Du wieder was was schon x-mal beantwortet wurde. Und jemand dem schon mehrmals ans Herz gelegt wurde auch mal zu lesen und es trotzdem nicht tut ...



Bollenheidi schrieb:


> Du kennst mich doch gar nicht.


Sollte ich?



Bollenheidi schrieb:


> Ich dachte, ich hätte es hier mit einem äußerst seriösen Forum zu tun...


Durchaus, und wenn Du Dich der exorbitanten Mühe des Lesens unterziehen würdest wäre auch diese Frage überflüssig


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (10 Februar 2013)

@Bollenheidi, vielleicht probierst Du es dort mal, obwohl auch dort mit Sicherheit der Tipp gegeben wird, erst mal in Ruhe einesen und dann Fragen stellen:

http://www.facebook.com/groups/Melango.Abzocke/


----------



## bernhard (10 Februar 2013)

Bollenheidi schrieb:


> Ich dachte, ich hätte es hier mit einem äußerst seriösen Forum zu tun...


So ist das.

Seit über 10 Jahren.

Die Qualität erstklassiger Informationen lässt sich aber nur erreichen, wenn Ausschweifungen und immer wieder das Rad neu erfinden in der Plauderecke stattfinden.

Zu der Kostenfalle selbst gibt es keine neuen Informationen, wenn ein weiterer Betroffener zum wiederholten Mal das gleiche schreibt und fragt.

Es verwirrt Neulinge im Forum.

Alles ist schon bekannt, die Tipps bleiben die gleichen. Einfach lesen.


----------



## Bollenheidi (10 Februar 2013)

Habe sehr grob unterschätzt, um welch hochklassiges Forum es sich hier handelt. Die meisten Fragen sind hier fundiert beantwortet und gut aufbereitet. Vielleicht war ich zu sehr gezeichnet von der Dreistigkeit dieser scheußlichen Abzocker, was dann zu meiner überhitzten und größtenteils auch unüberlegten Reaktion führte. Viele Details kann ich jetzt wirklich nachlesen und Eure Aussagen zu bestimmten Thematiken geben mir auch Sicherheit. Eines aber treibt mich weiterhin um: Wie kann man das schändliche Treiben dieser Abzocker so anprangern und auch öffentlich machen, das Ihnen ein für alle Mal das Handwerk gelegt wird? Vielleicht könnt Ihr euch noch an die berüchtigte Anwältin K. G. erinnern mit dem Routenplaner. Die ist doch durch eine Empörungswelle im Internet regelrecht weggefegt worden. Dies würde man sich ebenfalls für Melango wünschen.
Ich möchte mich für meine Ungereimtheiten entschuldigen, wünsche dem Forum weiterhin Erfolg und werde mich hier nur dann melden, wenn ich etwas zu sagen habe.


----------



## Hippo (10 Februar 2013)

Bollenheidi schrieb:


> ... Eines aber treibt mich weiterhin um: Wie kann man das schändliche Treiben dieser Abzocker so anprangern und auch öffentlich machen, das Ihnen ein für alle Mal das Handwerk gelegt wird? Vielleicht könnt Ihr euch noch an die berüchtigte Anwältin K. G. erinnern mit dem Routenplaner. Die ist doch durch eine Empörungswelle im Internet regelrecht weggefegt worden. Dies würde man sich ebenfalls für Melango wünschen...


Am besten indem man sich in seinem Bekanntenkreis outet und somit generell dieses Abzockmodell (bei noch nicht betroffenen) publik macht.
Auch das "Locken" von nicht betroffenen aber interessierten Usern auf diese Seite (so kam ich dazu und bin geblieben) die dann ihr Wissen wieder weiterverbreiten können und den Geldfluß zu den ganzen Nutzlosanbietern unterbrechen.
Täusche Dich nicht bei der K.G. aus M., das ging auch nicht mal so eben. Das war lange zähe Arbeit von den Aktivisten wie hier im Forum bis das Inkassomodell der K.G. erledigt war.
Ich denke ja daß Du jetzt speziell den Melango-Thread doch gelesen hast - hier sind bereits nach einem Jahr nach dem ersten Auftreten des B2B-Modells die ersten ernsten Erosionserscheinungen dieses Geschäftsmodells in Form von eindeutigen Gerichtsklatschen erkennbar.
Wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe - die effektivste Methode diesen Leuten das Geschäftsmodell zu vergällen ist seine Erfahrung im eigenen Bekanntenkreis zu multiplizieren und seine Bekannten zu sensibilisieren.
Und wenn man was hört daß jemand reingerasselt ist - sofort hierher oder ein anderes fundiertes Forum schleppen.
Wie heißt es so schön - "Hier werden Sie geholfen" (auch wenns mal erst zäh und holperig anläuft)


----------



## Bollenheidi (10 Februar 2013)

Stimme Dir größtenteils zu. Aber eines hast Du vergessen: die Öffentlichkeit. Ich meine da Zeitungsartikel, Fernsehsendungen oder auch Infos an Ministerien und andere Stellen. Übrigens war ich neben vielen anderen Aktivisten aktiv mit dabei, K.G. das Handwerk zu legen. Habe mich in Foren nahezu die Finger wund geschrieben. Und der Fall regte mich dazu an, übers Internet eine Petition in den Bundestag zu bringen, über 1600 Leute unterstützten sie seinerzeit. (Du oder andere müssten diese Petition als Spezialisten kennen). Ich habe zum Thema Abzocke vor einem Bundestagsausschuss sogar eine Rede gehalten. Ich schrieb Sparkassen an, bei denen die K.G. ihre Konten hatte, und bat, diese zu kündigen. Auch verschiedene Politker sowie die Wettbewerbszentrale wurden von mir informiert. Leider tat sich danach nicht viel. Das war 2008, danach verlor ich ein bisschen den Mut und verfolgte alle Sachen in dieser Angelegenheit mehr oberflächlich. Jetzt, da ich wieder selbst betroffen bin, wachte ich wieder auf, wobei ich natürlich nach über vier Jahren die neuesten Stände nicht mehr kenne. Damals gewannen die Abzocker meines Wissens keinen einzigen Prozess. Jetzt ist es wohl anders, denn Melango war leider auch schon erfolgreich. Übrigens, das fällt mir jetzt ein, ist mir aus der damaligen Zeit auch noch der User "Nutzlosbranche" bekannt. Könnte mich aber auich irren. Meinst Du oder andere User nicht auch, dass man über den Bekanntenkreis hinaus aktiv werden sollte? Wie bewertest Du oder andere Mitglieder des Forums eigentlich zu Melango den Fall des bekannten Berliner Rechtsanwaltes Thomas Meier?


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Februar 2013)

Du bist* zwei Mal* in eine Abofalle getappt?
Und mit dem Fall Th.M., meinst Du da den Fall, bei dem Th.M. eine Rechnung bekommen hatte, ohne auf der Seite gewesen zu sein? Im Prinzip hat Herr Th.M. so ungefähr denselben Erfahrungsschatz wie einige langjährige Mitglieder hier.


> Fazit: nicht lange fackeln, kurzen Prozess und der Fall ist erledigt. Vor allem nicht einschüchtern lassen.


Eine interessante, die Phantasie anregende Formulierung ist das:


> Die Melango GmbH ist gemeinhin bekannt mit ihrer Abofalle für "Gewerbetreibende", sprich: für Verbraucher, die dazu verleitet werden, sich selbst zum Unternehmer zu machen und so auf ihre Rechte zu verzichten.


Ja wie? Aus ihrem eigenen (unsauberen?) Tun (Stichwort: wie kommt man eigentlich zu Melango?) konstruiert die Melango ein angebliches Fehlverhalten dessen, der sich als Nicht-Gewerbetreibender anmeldet*. Da würde ich als Betroffener mit viel Zeit auch mal ansetzen...


*: ich meine das:


Bollenheidi schrieb:


> Die B2B-Plattform ist nur Firmen und Leuten usw im Sinne des § 14 BGB zulässig, denen kein Widerrufsrecht zusteht. "Sollten Sie dennoch eine Anmeldung als Verbraucher im Sinne des §13 BGB vorgenommen haben- können Sie sich * aufgrund der von Ihnen begangenen Täuschungshandlung* nicht auf die Verbraucherschutzvorschriften berufen."


wie kam es denn zu dieser "Täuschungshandlung" und wer hat da wen mit welcher Absicht getäuscht? Und wenn da jemand mit Bereicherungsabsicht getäuscht hätte, wäre das dann nicht nach deutschem Strafrecht relevant? Und müsste nicht eine deutsche Behörde bei vorhandener Relevanz etwas mehr tun, als Standardeinstellungen zu drucken? Wäre dann nicht auch die (Arbeits-)Auffassung der zuständigen Behörde ein näher zu betrachtendes Thema? Dazu bräuchte es: Eine Strafanzeige, die eingestellt wird und eine Beschwerde gegen die Einstellung mit überzeugender Begründung. Und etwas Sitzfleisch. Manchmal passieren dann kleine Wunder. Wobei ich da angesichts der örtlichen Zuständigkeiten (StA Chemnitz << GStA Dresden) frühestens beim Landesministerium für Justiz optimistisch werden würde


----------



## Bollenheidi (11 Februar 2013)

Hast ja recht. Aber was sagst Du zu meinem Kommentar? Jetzt fällt es mi wieder ein: Hamburgs Regierender Bürgermeister Ole von Beust war damals auch in eine Abofalle getappt. Den schrieb ich daraufhin an und bat, seinen Einfluss dahingehend einzusetzen, etwas gegen die Abzocker zu tun. Ist ja auch nur ein Mensch, so wie Du und ich.

Ja, genau das ist. Das Landesministerium müsste informiert werden.


----------



## Hippo (11 Februar 2013)

Bollenheidi schrieb:


> ...Aber eines hast Du vergessen: die Öffentlichkeit. Ich meine da Zeitungsartikel, Fernsehsendungen oder auch Infos an Ministerien und andere Stellen...


Fast so sinnlos wie ein Kropf ...
DIE Öffentlichkeit als breite Masse interessiert sich erst dann dafür wenn sie selbst mit dem Hintern auf der Herdplatte sitzt. Vorher ist die Einstellung "Geiz ist geil" und "Gier frißt Hirn" vorherrschend



Bollenheidi schrieb:


> Übrigens war ich neben vielen anderen Aktivisten aktiv mit dabei, K.G. das Handwerk zu legen. Habe mich in Foren nahezu die Finger wund geschrieben. Und der Fall regte mich dazu an, übers Internet eine Petition in den Bundestag zu bringen, über 1600 Leute unterstützten sie seinerzeit. (Du oder andere müssten diese Petition als Spezialisten kennen). Ich habe zum Thema Abzocke vor einem Bundestagsausschuss sogar eine Rede gehalten...


Viel hats nicht gebracht, die Wende kam als ihre Verbindungen zerbrachen und unsere meist trantütige Justiz sich bequemt hat sich mit dem Modell zu befassen



Bollenheidi schrieb:


> Ich schrieb Sparkassen an, bei denen die K.G. ihre Konten hatte, und bat, diese zu kündigen...


Das hatte schon mehr Auswirkungen



Bollenheidi schrieb:


> Auch verschiedene Politker sowie die Wettbewerbszentrale wurden von mir informiert...


Meinst nur Du?



Bollenheidi schrieb:


> Leider tat sich danach nicht viel. Das war 2008, danach verlor ich ein bisschen den Mut und verfolgte alle Sachen in dieser Angelegenheit mehr oberflächlich.


Überfordere doch die Justiz nicht ...
... erst die Dialer, dann die Abofallen und jetzt wieder was neues ...



Bollenheidi schrieb:


> Jetzt, da ich wieder selbst betroffen bin, wachte ich wieder auf, wobei ich natürlich nach über vier Jahren die neuesten Stände nicht mehr kenne...


Jetzt erklär mir mal warum Du mit Deiner vorgetragenen Erfahrung auf die Melagonier reingefallen bist ...



Bollenheidi schrieb:


> Damals gewannen die Abzocker meines Wissens keinen einzigen Prozess. Jetzt ist es wohl anders, denn Melango war leider auch schon erfolgreich...


Trophäenurteile gabs damals, gibts heute und wirds auch in Zukunft geben



Bollenheidi schrieb:


> . Meinst Du oder andere User nicht auch, dass man über den Bekanntenkreis hinaus aktiv werden sollte?


Wenn ich es meinen würde hätte ich es geschrieben ...
... und für andere kann ich nicht sprechen



Bollenheidi schrieb:


> Wie bewertest Du oder andere Mitglieder des Forums eigentlich zu Melango den Fall des bekannten Berliner Rechtsanwaltes Thomas Meier?


Gar nicht - frag ihn doch einfach, er ist ja bei uns vertreten


----------



## Bollenheidi (11 Februar 2013)

Bin reingefallen, weil ich getrieft hatte und das Thema Abzocke über Jahre ausblendete. Jetzt ärgere ich mich mächtig. Ich wiederholte es hier ja schon des Öfteren:  Es fehlte am Ende des Anmeldeprozesses das Wörtchen "kostenpflichtig".  Das war von denen einfach clever. Ich war auch ein bisschen fahrlässig, weil ich immer die Möglichkeit des Widerspruches im Hinterkopf hatte. Aber hier funktioniert es nicht, was mir einfach nicht in den Kopf will. So kann es passieren, wenn man gestresst ist und leider auch schon etwas älter ist als die meisten Forumteilnehmer. Wil aber keinesfalls Mitleid erhaschen.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (11 Februar 2013)

@Bollenheidi,

soviel Engagement hast Du gegen die Inkassoanwältin aufgebracht, dass Du sogar Petitionen eingebracht und vor einem Bundestagsausschuß eine Rede gehalten hast und dann stellst Du in Bezug auf Melango so laienhafte Fragen?

Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, dass das nicht so ganz zusammen passt. Aber egal, Dein Engagement und das übrigens sehr vieler hat dazu geführt, dass der Berg gekreist hat und unter dem Titel "Button-Lösung" ein wunderschönes Gesetz geboren hat - sarkasm-mode out - der Dir bekannt RA Meier hat übrigens ein paar hübsche Urteile Contra-Melango erstritten.

Das was Du möchtest, nämlich den Abzockern ein für alle Mal mit einem Hieb den Garaus machen, das wird eine Utopie bleiben (müssen), denn letztlich muss ja auch abgewogen werden, ob tiefere Eingriffe in das Rechtssystem die allgemeine wirtschaftliche Tätigkeit behindert oder nutzt. Mit anderen Worten, den "Betrug, die Täuschung" wird es immer geben, sei es in Form größerer Packungen für weniger Inhalt im Supermarkt, sei es in Form überpinselter Unfallschäden beim Autokauf, oder dass der Wirt um die Ecke die Gläser nicht ganz füllt.


----------



## Bollenheidi (11 Februar 2013)

Ja, so kann es passieren, wenn man die unschöne Sache ad acta legt. Ich kann hier einen Mini-Erfolg vermelden. Ich hatte den Seitenbetreiber, auf dessen Seite die Werbung für gewerbe-einkauf.de stand, angeschrieben und ihn über die Machenschaften von Melango infomiert,  mit der Bitte, solche Werbung für Abzhockerseiten  nicht mehr zu bringen. Heute schrieb er mir:
Hallo,



Wir haben diese Kampagnen ,mittlerweile gestoppt und auf die Blacklist gesetzt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Februar 2013)

@Bollenheidi zum Thema Landesministerium...
Das läuft so: X erstattet Strafanzeige, aber Staatsanwaltschaft stellt das Verfahren ein. Das passt dem X nicht, daher legt er Beschwerde ein. Diese behandelt dann die Generalstaatsanwaltschaft. Unterstützt diese die Auffassung der Staatsanwaltschaft, bleibt nur noch eine Beschwerde beim Landesjustizministerium. Wenn also X der Ansicht wäre, Melango täusche in Bereicherungsabsicht, müsste er dies mit einer entsprechenden Strafanzeige zum Ausdruck bringen, die erfahrungsgemäß von der StA Chemnitz eingestellt wird, wogegen dann Beschwerde einzulegen wäre bei der GStA in Dresden. Da fällt einem dann z.B. der Fall avanio ein und man kann dann eigentlich schon das Schreiben aufsetzen, um gegen die Einstellungsbestätigung seitens der GStA Beschwerde einzulegen beim Justizministerium von Sachsen. Mir fällt aber keiner ein, der einen solchen Ritt durch die Instanzen tatsächlich umsetzen würde. Sollte ich jemals einen gekannt haben, der so etwas tatsächlich durchgezogen hat, kann ich mich an diesen nicht mehr erinnern... (Insiderjoke)


----------



## Reducal (11 Februar 2013)

@ Aka-Aka, na sach ich doch: 





Reducal schrieb:


> Und gerade deshalb ist es so wichtig, dass jeder, der sich betrogen fühlt, auch tatsächlich eine Strafanzeige gegen die Verantwortlichen der Melango.de GmbH erstattet und dann auch Beschwerde einlegt, wenn das Verfahren vorschnell mit einer Einstellungsverfügung der StA Chemnitz endet.


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Februar 2013)

wir sind uns einig? Das muss gefeiert werden!
www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_nHRMGv0yE&feature=player_detailpage#t=64s
(Also für Außenstehende: Wir sind uns ziemlich oft einig, aber eher selten dann, wenn es um den Umgang mit dem Umgang oder Nichtumgang der Justiz mit ... sagen wir mal... _Graubereichsmaximierern_ geht)


----------



## Hippo (11 Februar 2013)

Ihr zwei und die Löffel ...
... wenn wir euch nicht hätten müßten wir die Suppe mit der Gabel essen ...


----------



## Bollenheidi (12 Februar 2013)

Wisst Ihr eigentlich, warum der Papst zurückgetreten ist?
Er wollte verhindern, dass Plagiatsjäger herausfinden, er hätte seine Doktorarbeit von der Bibel abgeschrieben.


----------



## Bollenheidi (23 Februar 2013)

Hallo, hier bin ich wieder,

diesmal in einer besonderen Mission.  Ich möchte nämlich eine Aktion starten und von Euch erfahren, ob sie gar sinnvoll oder wirkungsvoll sein könnte. Gefragt ist die Meinung aller Beteiligten dieses Forums.   Vor  allem von jenen, die mir Fragen gestellt haben, mir ins Gewissen geredet haben oder letztendlich zurecht kritisiert haben und schlussendlich denken, die Macher  und Ideengeber dieses Forums zu sein. Ich sebst habe mich ziemlich umfangreich geoutet. Jetzt geht es um Ehrlichkeit und das Engagement all jener, die denken, hier im Forum eine zukunftsweisende und somit  positive Rolle zu spielen. Ich freue mich auf Eure Reaktion.

P.S. Nach wie vor bin hier absoluter Neuling und in den Augen mancher hier Alteingesessener ein Naivling. Das will ich gern entgegen nehmen.  Aber bedenkt:  Wer ward Ihr denn, als Ihr das erste Mal in diesem Forum aufgetaucht seid?


----------



## Hippo (23 Februar 2013)

Gut, dann will ich Dir als derjenige der Dir damals als erster die Meinung gegeigt hat auch hier gleich antworten
Mit dieser Geschichte gings los damals.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/auer-witte-thiel.31379/
Ich hab sie rausgehauen und mir danach noch die Bestätigung gesucht ob ich richtig gehandelt habe - und bin geblieben


----------



## drachen08 (13 Mai 2013)

Abzocker sind dann erfolgreich, solange es unachtsame User gibt die sich evtl. einschüchtern lassen und sogar zahlen, dabei summiert sich dies auf lange Sicht/ist lukrativ.
Ich denke, es wird hier nicht um gegenseitige Angriffe oder Wortkrämerei gehen, sondern um Hilfe und Erfahrungsaustausch, aber.... dennoch darf's auch mit etwas Gelassenheit gehen. Hilfesuchende finden nicht immer gleich die richtigen Worte, doch sind auch Erwartungshaltungen da, wo nicht selten auch mal ein Dankeschön nicht schlecht wäre. Jede(r) der Hilfe leistet, macht dies kostenlos und investiert seine Zeit, um nach Möglichkeit anderen vor weitere Probleme zu bewahren.

Abofallen gibt es hinreichend und wird es weiter geben, wenn immer noch Kleingedrucktes übersehen wird, der Gesetzgeber nicht schärfer gegen die Branche vorgeht. So kann man nur an Aufmerksamkeit der User appelieren!!!
Denkt bitte mal darüber nach, dass nicht alles kostenlos zu haben ist, auch - wenn man es sich wünscht.


----------



## BitH72 (28 Mai 2013)

drachen08 schrieb:


> Abofallen gibt es hinreichend und wird es weiter geben, wenn immer noch Kleingedrucktes übersehen wird, der Gesetzgeber nicht schärfer gegen die Branche vorgeht. So kann man nur an Aufmerksamkeit der User appelieren!!!
> Denkt bitte mal darüber nach, dass nicht alles kostenlos zu haben ist, auch - wenn man es sich wünscht.


So schwarz/weiss zu malen, ist nicht zielführend, denn wo hört ordentliches Business auf und wo beginnt die Abzocke ?
Wenn ich meiner Frau ein Geburtstagsgeschenk suche, aber absolut keine Preisidee habe, kann ich nur die vorhandenen Preise vergleichen und mir dann das Optimum raussuchen. Einige müssen auf Gedeih und Verderb den niedrigsten Einkaufspreis haben, andere brauchen kürzeste Lieferzeit, ich Ticke da sicher etwas komplizierter.
Tatsache ist aber, dass ich zwischen den ganzen Ergebnissen überhaupt nicht beurteilen kann, wo realistische Preise aufhören und die Abzockerei beginnt. Auch kann ein Abzocker durchaus auch mal etwas teurer sein, als ein günstiger Händler.
Ich hatte kurz vor der Taiwankrise nochmal 2" SAS-Platten geordert. Da sprangen die Preise im Minutentakt nach oben und ich habe trotzdem für weniger als 1/6tel des späteren Marktmittels geordert.
Da war nix mit Abzocke !
Auf der anderen Seite habe ich ganz normal über einen Onlineshop mit guten Kritiken spezielle Speichermodule geordert - die waren sonst nirgendwo mehr zu bekommen > tja > Geld und Shopbetreiber waren weg.

Es ist absolut nicht zielführend und für die nahe Zukunft sogar kontraproduktiv, ständig solche schwarz/weiss-Situationen zu zeichnen !


----------



## drachen08 (28 Mai 2013)

Es ist ja schon genug hierüber gepostet worden, dennoch erlaube ich mir die kleine Anmerkung.Wann schaut man einmal mehr hin was man anklickt, als einmal zu wenig? Selten ist etwas umsonst, gerade deswegen ist erhöhte Aufmerksamkeit gefragt.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (29 Mai 2013)

BitH72 schrieb:


> So schwarz/weiss zu malen, ist nicht zielführend, denn wo hört ordentliches Business auf und wo beginnt die Abzocke ?


 
Nun, dann wollen wir doch mal die "Abzocke" definieren, um sie von seriösen bis grau und fast schwarzen Angeboten zu differenzieren. Der Abofallen-Inkassoanwalt hat seine Ehefrau Folgendes zur Rechtfertigung seiner Tätigkeit in das Buch "Tote Ratten für den Tankwart" schreiben lassen:

"In einem Garten stehen 100 Apfelbäume. Man kann sich von jedem Baum die Äpfel gratis pflücken. Um einen Baum wurde ein Kreis gezogen. An diesem Baum hängt ein Schild: "Die Äpfel an diesem Baum sind kostenlos." Neben diesem Schild hängt ein weiteres Schild. Darauf steht: "Das Betreten des Kreises kostet Sie 10 Euro."..... Ich war der Typ am Gatter, der die 10 Euro verlangt hat."

Da hätten wir schon mal den ersten Teil der Abzocke definiert, nämlich Geld für anderweitig Kostenfreies zu verlangen, also "Kohle für Nix".

Und jetzt kommen wir zum zweiten Teil der Definition Abzocke, Herr Abofallen-Inkassoanwalt. Um in Ihrem o.a. Bild zu bleiben haben Sie nämlich unterschlagen, wie alle Leute zu dem kostenbewehrten Baum gelangen, nicht aber zu den 99 kostenfreien. Denn da geben die Abzocker Geld dafür aus, dass die kostenfreien 99 Bäum nicht mehr sichtbar sind und ich die Äpfel nur noch auf dem kostenbewehrten Baum sehe. Das Schild "Das Betreten des Kreises kostet Sie 10 Euro" ist bewußt klein und unauffällig gestaltet und so platziert, damit man es leicht übersieht.

Die Betreiber der anderen Apfelbäume könnten sich gegen diesen "Wettbewerber" wehren, in dem sie dessen irreführende Werbung wettbewerbsrechtlich abmahnen. Nur ist da ein ganz kleiner, aber feiner Haken daran, denn weil sie selber für ihre Äpfel kein Geld verlangen, sind sie ja auch keine Wettbewerber und können sich somit nicht auf das Wettbewerbsrecht berufen.

Also zweiter Teil der Definition "Abzocke" ist die irreführende Werbung, bzw. das bewußte Herbeiführen des Irrtums also des Erklärungsirrtums auf Nutzerseite, eben für den ansonsten kostenfreien Apfel jetzt auf einmal Geld bezahlen zu sollen, und obwohl man ja nur einen Apfel wollte, gleich ein Abonnement für 24 Äpfel eingegangen zu sein, von denen jeweils 12 im voraus zu zahlen sind. Herr Abofallen-Inkassoanwalt, das nennt man Betrug, wenngleich ich weiß, das der Gesetzgeber an den Nachweis des Betrugs sehr hohe Anforderungen, wie zum Beispiel den Nachweis des Bewußtseins auf Seiten des Betrügers, gestellt hat.


----------

